# Steak and Eggs Diet-lift like a beast, look like a God!



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Vince Gironda's diet...works brilliantly for guys carrying slabs of muscle...anyone else try it? It is ace


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here it is:

http://superfastfatloss.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/the-old-school-steak-and-eggs-diet-for.html?m=1


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Wouldn't that be expensive all that steak, plus it would bung you up something rotten, just eggs and steak


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I love steak and eggs.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Looks just like a keto diet but with even less food choices than the likes of the Palumbo one.

As much as i love steak n eggs, i'd struggle to stick to this.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

It strips fat like nothing else and keeps muscle and increases natural testosterone...best of all..Saturday is cheat day!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gets a bit boring after a while tbh I lasted a week and a half it had some veggies in like brocs and spinach.... I thought the wife was gona shoot me haha


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ain't it bad for ya to many steaks


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Noodles1976 said:


> It strips fat like nothing else and keeps muscle and increases natural testosterone...best of all..Saturday is cheat day!


Have u tryed it mate I might give it a whirl


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Only two meals a day? Kinda imagine you'd be hungry despite 'protein and fats are filling'


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ricky12345 said:


> Have u tryed it mate I might give it a whirl


I have done it for 3 weeks and already very visible definition, strength up too. Believe you me, you definitely won't be hungry.. The meals are monstrous


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I would have to get up in the middle of the night to cook and eat a monstrous meal for breakfast before going to work:no:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Noodles1976 said:


> I have done it for 3 weeks and already very visible definition, strength up too. Believe you me, you definitely won't be hungry.. The meals are monstrous


Would it still work if you split the 2 meals into 4 meals and have correct portions so your still having enough steak & eggs? 1lb of steak is roughly 450 grams and 6 eggs x2 a day. Could you have 225 grams of steak and 3 eggs x4 a day?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Would it still work if you split the 2 meals into 4 meals and have correct portions so your still having enough steak & eggs? 1lb of steak is roughly 450 grams and 6 eggs x2 a day. Could you have 225 grams of steak and 3 eggs x4 a day?


Personally Dan I just do it as the guy designed it. 100% you will not be hungry. In fact you will be sick of food as the quantities are for large lifters not joe public.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Noodles1976 said:


> Personally Dan I just do it as the guy designed it. 100% you will not be hungry. In fact you will be sick of food as the quantities are for large lifters not joe public.


Eating twice a day also brings in the benefits of intermittent fasting


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Noodles1976 said:


> Personally Dan I just do it as the guy designed it. 100% you will not be hungry. In fact you will be sick of food as the quantities are for large lifters not joe public.


Might give it a try! Must be better than what i'm doing now lol! Don't you feel tired with pretty much no carbs?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Noodles1976 said:


> Eating twice a day also brings in the benefits of intermittent fasting


Really? I think a good sized steak would take some time to digest, it's not like it's digested and absorbed the moment you shovel it in your cake hole.


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

how much is it costing you per week?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Noodles1976 said:


> I have done it for 3 weeks and already very visible definition, strength up too. Believe you me, you definitely won't be hungry.. The meals are monstrous


I thpught your gains were down to ted rodgers 321 training?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I thpught your gains were down to ted rodgers 321 training?


Or 'getting rogered, 3...2....1 !!'


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

I use round steak minced or sliced, mix it in with the eggs, add salt pepper mayo and mustard..yum..I must be pregnant!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Noodles1976 said:


> I use round steak minced or sliced, mix it in with the eggs, add salt pepper mayo and mustard..yum..I must be pregnant!


Is that a burger?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is that a burger?


If bears ate burger yes!


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Might give it a try! Must be better than what i'm doing now lol! Don't you feel tired with pretty much no carbs?


Not at all which I was surprised at. Can sleep well too


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

wish i could afford the 192oz/5.5kg of steak each week........

I could buy a brand new audi for the same monthly cost... or buy a new house....


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> wish i could afford the 192oz/5.5kg of steak each week........
> 
> I could buy a brand new audi for the same monthly cost... or buy a new house....


Iceland 4 peppered steaks, 95% steak £2!!!!


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Noodles1976 said:


> Iceland 4 peppered steaks, 95% steak £2!!!!


I sound like my mother!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Noodles1976 said:


> Iceland 4 peppered steaks, 95% steak £2!!!!


They have carbs in


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Noodles1976 said:


> I have done it for 3 weeks and already very visible definition, strength up too. Believe you me, you definitely won't be hungry.. The meals are monstrous


Any pics OP...?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I remember reading Vince Gironda's articles in the old Iron Man magazines. I even bought his training courses. To be honest, they were all pretty bewildering and the majority of his articles just didn't make sense. After much deep consideration and reflection, I came to the conclusion he was simply fvcking bonkers....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> wish i could afford the 192oz/5.5kg of steak each week........
> 
> I could buy a brand new audi for the same monthly cost... or buy a new house....


50 quid a week is not that much is it, seeing as your not eating anything else


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Progress pics....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> I remember reading Vince Gironda's articles in the old Iron Man magazines. I even bought his training courses. To be honest, they were all pretty bewildering and the majority of his articles just didn't make sense. After much deep consideration and reflection, I came to the conclusion he was simply fvcking bonkers....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I had one of his books.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I eat steak and eggs 2/3 times a week.Not a huge slab probably 4/5 ozs,2 eggs, Kale or spinach, half an avocado and mushrooms.All organic and grass fed beef.keeps fat away and keeps me satisfied.Its the perfect meal, in my opinion.Lots of protein and fat, and low carb.

It can be counter intuitive to eat the animal fat, as I dont really care for it.However, if your low carb you really need it.I dont but into the lies of the lipid hypothesis, and the last time I saw a lean Cheetah eating its prey, it wasnt cutting the fat off!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> , I came to the conclusion he was simply fvcking bonkers....


The OP?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

saxondale said:


> The OP?


Haha - no (espcially if he's bigger than me!).


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 50 quid a week is not that much is it, seeing as your not eating anything else


You can get 5.5kg of steak for £50?? please show me where!! 

Not to mentions the 72 eggs per week... and whatever you spend on your cheat day. Plus a protein shake or two.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> You can get 5.5kg of steak for £50?? please show me where!!
> 
> Not to mentions the 72 eggs per week... and whatever you spend on your cheat day. Plus a protein shake or two.


Yeah maybe less than 50 quid, its rump steak from the butcher. We all club together as a familly and buy in bulk from the butcher, spend about 500 a month with him. Where do you get yours from?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah maybe less than 50 quid, its rump steak from the butcher. We all club together as a familly and buy in bulk from the butcher, spend about 500 a month with him. Where do you get yours from?


I dont. I cant afford 50 quid per week on steak  chicken is much cheaper.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah maybe less than 50 quid, its rump steak from the butcher. We all club together as a familly and buy in bulk from the butcher, spend about 500 a month with him. Where do you get yours from?


Have you tried chump steak? I get this from my local - can't remember the price but it's cheap and v v nice.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Eggscellent idea!!!

Only yorking.... It's bollox.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> I dont. I cant afford 50 quid per week on steak  chicken is much cheaper.


I wasn't trying to mock the amount of money spent on food I geniunely didnt realise you could train and eat for less than that and get results, but if you manage it then you clearly can  I must try to be wiser with money


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MrM said:


> Have you tried chump steak? I get this from my local - can't remember the price but it's cheap and v v nice.


Yeah its alright can be a bit tough though, I like to let my steak rot so it smells and turns colour it tastes better. Yeah I know Im weird


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I wasn't trying to mock the amount of money spent on food I geniunely didnt realise you could train and eat for less than that and get results, but if you manage it then you clearly can  I must try to be wiser with money


You just have too much spare cash... send me some


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> You just have too much spare cash... send me some


Money is an issue for some of us....Poundland Protein Bars £1...34g of whey and quality macros..meat and eggs in Iceland. I do 6eggs and 400g of beef for £3 a meal which is alright


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> You just have too much spare cash... send me some


He said when he turns pro he only had 3 whole meals and 2 shakes wtf. That's genetics mate, I dont have them. My missus eats more than that and is a size ten. I'm jealous for those that get away with it. I'm off from the gym for 4 months and weigh about 16 stone and I'd die off 3 meals a day.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Noodles1976 said:


> I have done it for 3 weeks and already very visible definition, strength up too. Believe you me, you definitely won't be hungry.. The meals are monstrous


It wouldn't let me open the link mate what exactly is it just one meal a day ? Or when ever u want to eat


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

instead of steak... buy tins of corned beef,if you can stomach it lol,ones I used to get

were cheap and have a massive protein content.After a few cans though they get

hard eat taste wise :lol: 320 gram tin will give you 20 gams of fat and 58 grams of

protein and zero carb.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

mal said:


> instead of steak... buy tins of corned beef,if you can stomach it lol,ones I used to get
> 
> were cheap and have a massive protein content.After a few cans though they get
> 
> ...


Aren't they full of salt?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

John J Rambo said:


> Aren't they full of salt?


yes there is salt,so not the best option if you follow a low or zero salt diet.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I can get 5 sirloin steaks for £5. All not bad sizes, probably around 200g per steak and the eggs are cheap as chips aswell as they come in racks of like 48 or higher!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Seriously gonna give this a go. Have never done keto diet before so something new for me


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

mal said:


> ... buy tins of corned beef.


Bleurgh. I'd rather eat my own earwax.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Steak can be cheap if you buy in bulk and freeze....obviously if you want rib eye, fillet etc it wont be cheap. I get top rump for £7.50 @ kilo when bulk buying, its always a nice cut of steak too. Not ****e and chewy as fvck.

Eggs are dirt cheap! Tesco or asda 15 crate if supermarket..cheaper in bulk buy from farms and that..

i might give this a go at some point, probably work superb. I do a couple of days no carb at moment and energy levels are always really stable - always feel full on fats/protein


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

might give this a bash for 4 weeks, my weight loss has stalled lately! got a mate that works at bookers and he can get 12 rumps for £20.......would one rump and 4 eggs cooked in butter twice a day be enough?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Bleurgh. I'd rather eat my own earwax.


It is 90% earwax and 10% eyeballs.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

A point to remember here is that Vince probably used this diet by means of economy and food culture.. He probably lived in a part of America where steak was cheap and plentiful. If he lived in an area where chicken or pigs or lamb was plentiful then the diet would have looked different.

I see no reason why you could not replace the beef with chicken, pork or even kangaroo if that is what is cheap where you live.

I think serge nubert did something similar but with horse meat. So if you shop at iceland you will probably be following nuberts diet. :whistling:


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Kiwi As said:


> Seriously gonna give this a go. Have never done keto diet before so something new for me


It works


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Bleurgh. I'd rather eat my own earwax.


 @MuscleFood will be in touch soon to talk over the finer details


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Noodles1976 said:


> It works


Pics or no steak and eggs diet


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Noodles1976 said:


> It strips fat like nothing else


I'd imagine that's because you'd get so fúcking bored that you'd just give up eating, fúck that...


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

can't bring myself to eat fat off the steak, so fcukin vile!


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Pics or no steak and eggs diet


Just put a pic I took up on 300lb shoulder press thread


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> can't bring myself to eat fat off the steak, so fcukin vile!


 Especially if the steak is leftover and cold


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

So no calorie counting? OP how much steak and eggs are you eating in a sitting to not feel hungry through the day?

After my comp I've had a fair few junk food binges and I've got a photoshoot in a month, so might use this to drop a little bf over 4 weeks.

Eating twice a day just not sure how much steak to have in each meal.

The Saturday cheat day will be something to look forward to for sure.

Edit: just re-read. So converted to grams it's 340g-680g twice a day. So to make it simple 500g steak each meal?...weight including the fat which it's good to eat?


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Meal #1 @ 12PM:

400g rump steak (didn't trim the fat)

4 size 6 eggs

cooked in 100g butter

Tasted like deep fried steak n eggs. Good af!

Meal #2 @ 10:30PM:

500g rump steak

4 size 6 eggs

cooked in 100g butter

Tasted like deep fried steak n eggs. Good af!

The smoke alarm went off both times. LOL guess I'm too used to the foreman grill.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Can extra lean steak mince be used instead? (I can get this quite cheap)


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> A point to remember here is that Vince probably used this diet by means of economy and food culture.. He probably lived in a part of America where steak was cheap and plentiful. If he lived in an area where chicken or pigs or lamb was plentiful then the diet would have looked different.
> 
> I see no reason why you could not replace the beef with chicken, pork or even kangaroo if that is what is cheap where you live.
> 
> I think serge nubert did something similar but with horse meat. So if you shop at iceland you will probably be following nuberts diet. :whistling:


Steaks used for the fat content.

Just eating chicken and eggs isn't gonna be enough fats


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Kiwi As said:


> Meal #1 @ 12PM:
> 
> 400g rump steak (didn't trim the fat)
> 
> ...


Is that uncooked steak weight


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Steaks used for the fat content.
> 
> Just eating chicken and eggs isn't gonna be enough fats


You could add the fat. olive oil, coconut oil etc?


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Is that uncooked steak weight


yezzur


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

& actually I didn't weigh it just took a guess. The package was 900g (just over). There were two cuts in the package, one slightly bigger than the other, so..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's essentially an impossible to **** up keto diet. However I'd be wary of gut and blood health. I'd definitely not do it without shed loads of greens.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The first organised diet I did was Gironda's diet, copied from an old copy of Flex magazine. I did the whole thing for a month - the full fat milk and eggs shakes, swallowed those vile liver tabs, and went to the local abattoir and bought a load of steak and chowed through it.

I enjoyed the novelty of it for a few days but soon after that I started to get some pretty uncomfortable gut issues (with subsequent dietary experiments have discovered I really do not tolerate high fat diets well digestively at all and get some other issues to). No idea how I lasted a month. It was also very expensive.

There is also one aspect of Gironda's diet where he got the theory wrong, as do some modern trainers who promote similar diets - it's NOT an optimal testosterone diet. You do need a decent intake of dietary fat for high test levels but you also need carb intake to exceed protein intake - the best ratio appears to be 3:2 C. High fat low carb diets do promote low binding of test to globulins but the overall level of test and free test does not reach especially high levels. The highest level of unbound test in men seems to come where carbs exceed protein by 3 to 2 and dietary fat is set around 20-30% of total energy intake.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't care who much steak and eggs you eat 2 meals a day and a heavy manual job would ruin me


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Would be much cheaper to use lean mince instead of steak. Would this be detrimental to the diet if mince was used instead?


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

^ I don't see why it would matter as long as you hit your fat and protein target for the day bro

Day3: cooking meal 1 and am seriously sick of the butter it smells disgusting


----------

